# After prenancy weight loss ... advice please?



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay. This might sound a bit strange but I have a problem with losing TOO MUCH weight since my son was born. He'll be a year old in about four weeks and I am smaller than I was before I was pregnant. I've always been skinny but now I'm even skinnier. To the point that other people are now concerned. I don't look anorexic or anything, but even my face is much thinner. Anyway, is their any way I can get back to a healthy and proper weight? I know some people may think I'm a nut for complaining about losing weight ... but I'm really concerned. I'm too thin. I've now weaned my son off breastfeeding as of one week ago, will that help? I try working our but it doesn't seem to really add weight ... just keeps me at a toned-but-still-too-skinny stage.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

colour-me-confused said:


> Okay. This might sound a bit strange but I have a problem with losing TOO MUCH weight since my son was born. He'll be a year old in about four weeks and I am smaller than I was before I was pregnant. I've always been skinny but now I'm even skinnier. To the point that other people are now concerned. I don't look anorexic or anything, but even my face is much thinner. Anyway, is their any way I can get back to a healthy and proper weight? I know some people may think I'm a nut for complaining about losing weight ... but I'm really concerned. I'm too thin. I've now weaned my son off breastfeeding as of one week ago, will that help? I try working our but it doesn't seem to really add weight ... just keeps me at a toned-but-still-too-skinny stage.


How about drinking protein shakes? They're heavy in calories and protein.


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

I was thinking of that but i know nothing about protein drinks ... which ones are healthy or right for me? Maybe I should go to a health food store? or my doctor ...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

colour-me-confused said:


> I was thinking of that but i know nothing about protein drinks ... which ones are healthy or right for me? Maybe I should go to a health food store? or my doctor ...


You don't want do drink too many, maybe one a day. I had a protein deficiency when I went to the doctor (along with hypothyroidism) and he actually told me to drink those shakes, 2 a day for me. I drink muscle milk light two bottles a day. It's expensive, like $3.50 a bottle at the food store, but I don't want to buy the powder, you could do that though. I haven't gained any weight on them but you can drink the non-light and they have double the calories.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I should add that I don't eat any meat except for chicken sometimes which is why I had the protein deficiency. He did tell me that I might gain weight though so that's why I thought about it when you said you were trying to gain weight.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Faced very similar circumstances with my ex.

In her case she was breastfeeding, and completely hyper-focused on each of our kids. She simply was not taking care of herself. I suggested that she should track her calories - she didn't, as she was already feeling overwhelmed. So for 3 days, I asked her to dictate to me every morsel of food she put in her mouth. She was consuming around 900 calories a day - but in her mind she was eating. That basically meant over the course of 2 days she was taking in less than the benchmark recommendation of 2000 cal/day, and she was breastfeeding on top of it, so she was burning even more calories.

Try writing down what you eat. Do the calorie tally at the end of the day. There are many online caculators.

If you are done nursing, the protein shakes are great idea. You can find plenty of options right in the health section of your local grocer. Alternatively, just make sure you are eating. Graze throughout the day. Yogurt, string cheese, peanut butter, bananas, nuts, fruit. Graze on that stuff, not a sleeve of Oreos or worse. Good luck and congratulations on your tax exemption.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I used to have similar problems with weight gain, but I've never had kids. My doctor told me to gain 10 lbs then come back and see her...Yea, that didn't really work haha, but she DID give me some advice on what to eat and when.

-Make sure to carry around high protein snacks with you when you're out. ALWAYS have a snack or two in your purse when you're out of the house in case you feel a little hungry. Carry nuts, trail mix, power bars, peanut butter on crackers, etc. It's a good habit to be in for when your son gets older  Kids get hungry in a split second so it will be good to get used to carrying around a snack in case you're out together when he's a toddler/preschooler and he gets hungry.

-Try adding olive oil to more things you cook at dinner. It's healthy and full of calories.

-Keep working out! If you're lethargic, it can be hard to realize when you're hungry. Not to mention, working out builds more muscle and bone density if you do weight-bearing exercises.

-Make sure to take your vitamins! Take calcium supplements and Vitamin D as well--if you're struggling with weight then it's important to keep your bones healthy. 

Now that you're no longer breast feeding, you'll be burning fewer calories per day, so that really should help.

Good luck!


----------

